# Dog with nasal polyps nw has eye swelling



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

Joey, my daughter's almost 11 year old Golden had a saline flush several weeks ago. This was the second time in less than a year, due to nasal polyps. The first time seemed to help a lot and he remained free of symptoms for about 7 months. This time seemed to not help much. He still sneezes, gurgles and had a mucous and sometimes bloody discharge from the nose. The Vet pretty much said he will just have to deal with the symptoms and it shouldn't affect his longevity.

Now, on Friday night he suddenly became very swollen around the left eye area (same side as most of polyps). We took him to the ER Vet which is part of the same group that did his flushes. He stayed the night and the swelling decreased a lot (was originally about the size of a golf ball.) The Vet said it was the upper eyelid that was swollen and didn't appear to be the actual eye or area behind the eye. She wasn't sure of the cause but thought it was maybe either a bug bite or that he could have hit his yey against something when sneezing. She didn't seem to think it was related to the nasal polyps but said it was near the frontal sinus area. I'm now thinking it may be related since last night he again swelled and this morning it appears to be on both sides.

Got a call in to the Vet but haven't heard back yet. Joey has also lost weight down from about 90 lbs last year to 78 now. The Vet actually is happy about that and thinks there is nothing to worry about. He has been on low-fat Evo for several years. He seems to still enjoy eating but maybe doesn't eat quite as much now. He didn't eat at all yesterday and is lethargic when the swelling is there. After the swelling went down on Sat., he perked up and was pretty much normal. Now, back to mopey. Vet. says the lymph nodes are fine and he had blood work done last year when the polyps developed.

It's very discouraging when the Vet. doesn't seem to have a clue. This is a specialty group of internal medicine Vets. Anyone else experience anything like this? BTW, Joey is on prednisone, benydryl and an antibiotic, so allergies or infections shouldn't be a factor. They also did a stain on the eye on Fri. to rule out damage to the eye. Thanks, all


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd be looking for a second opinion. I wouldn't take any chances with a dog that age. He has to be uncomfortable as well.

I pray that your daughter can find someone to provide an answer that is helpful to Joey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a vet school anywhere nearby where you could have a consult? With cases that stump others, this is often the best case.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

katied772 said:


> Joey, my daughter's almost 11 year old Golden had a saline flush several weeks ago. This was the second time in less than a year, due to nasal polyps. The first time seemed to help a lot and he remained free of symptoms for about 7 months. This time seemed to not help much. He still sneezes, gurgles and had a mucous and sometimes bloody discharge from the nose. The Vet pretty much said he will just have to deal with the symptoms and it shouldn't affect his longevity.
> 
> Now, on Friday night he suddenly became very swollen around the left eye area (same side as most of polyps). We took him to the ER Vet which is part of the same group that did his flushes. He stayed the night and the swelling decreased a lot (was originally about the size of a golf ball.) The Vet said it was the upper eyelid that was swollen and didn't appear to be the actual eye or area behind the eye. She wasn't sure of the cause but thought it was maybe either a bug bite or that he could have hit his yey against something when sneezing. She didn't seem to think it was related to the nasal polyps but said it was near the frontal sinus area. I'm now thinking it may be related since last night he again swelled and this morning it appears to be on both sides.
> 
> ...


 
Did these specialists do a MRI and a full nasal scope to diagnose the polyps? Nasal Polyps vs. nasal carcinomas--very difficult to diagnose according to my vet because of the structure of the dog's nose. If neither of these were done, my guess (not a veterinarian, just an owner that's dealt with nasal bleeding in a golden) is the dog actually has a nasal carcinoma, or possibly a brain tumor. Just my guess though.


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Did these specialists do a MRI and a full nasal scope to diagnose the polyps? Nasal Polyps vs. nasal carcinomas--very difficult to diagnose according to my vet because of the structure of the dog's nose. If neither of these were done, my guess (not a veterinarian, just an owner that's dealt with nasal bleeding in a golden) is the dog actually has a nasal carcinoma, or possibly a brain tumor. Just my guess though.


I'm taking him into his regular Vet this afternoon. She has always been really good at sleuthing out things. She hasn't been involved in the nasal polyp thing since he is being seem by the specialist she referred him to. But, since the specialist doesn't seem to think it has an association with the polyps, I'm taking him to the regular Vet.
He did have a scope and biopsy last year and it came back benign.
Seems odd too that it is the eyelid that is thickened and swollen and not the eye area itself.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Please let us know how Joey's visit goes with his vet today. I pray that it is nothing serious.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If the swelling around the eye had something to to with the frontal sinus area as your vet mentioned, did they explore the possibility of a tooth problem?

I was wishing for a benign nasal poylp when my boys nose started bleeding, no such luck. He passed 2 months and 2 weeks after the first bleed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

I am so glad that Joey is going to the vet-will be praying for him and you!


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, we still don't know any more. Our regular Vet thought maybe sinus since he really hasn't been sneezing, draining or gurgling like he had been since the nasal polyps. His eyes are very hooded, red and have that white stuff in the corners. You can barely see his actual eyes. His muzzle also is puffy. The Vet says he has edema around the muzzle, eyes and forehead. The whole area is tender to the touch. The Vet spoke with the Specialist by phone and the Specialist is still saying this doesn't involve his polyp problem. They both still think it is an insect bite. The regular Vet says he looks like he has an allergic reaction to a bite but usually his ears and lips would be swollen too but since he is on pred. and benydryl, that may have kept those areas from swelling too. She says he just looks like he has a headache. He's kind of dazed and just wants to hang his head. When he was at the specialist, she did not actually see him when he was swollen because by the time she came in the next morning, it had gone down. The only thing they had done was put some prednisone drops in the eye so she thinks if we do that again, it will come down again. The Vet today put drops in and gave him a shot to bring down the swelling. Not sure if it is working because I took him home and stayed for about an hour then had to return home. My daughter will get home from work about 9:30 so we'll see then. The Vet said it could take 6-8 hours to work. She also said that one bite would not continue to cause this; meaning there is something repeat biting. I looked around the house and yard and could find nothing obvious but spiders could be around. The family room is partially below ground and he likes to lay behind the sofa in that room because it's cooler. I still am not feeling it is a bite. Just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor guy. That sounds just miserable. I hope by now he's starting to feel better and the swelling is relieved. If this continues, I really would look into getting a consult at a vet school if it's possible.


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> If the swelling around the eye had something to to with the frontal sinus area as your vet mentioned, did they explore the possibility of a tooth problem?
> 
> I was wishing for a benign nasal poylp when my boys nose started bleeding, no such luck. He passed 2 months and 2 weeks after the first bleed.


I mentioned the idea of a tooth problem and she did check his mouth and throat.

I think Goldens in particular seem to be susceptible to the polyps. I still wonder about Joey's being malignant but they did a biopsy and the Vet assured me that he would be gone now, had it been malignant. Something's just not right.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that it's still inconclusive. I know what you mean about feeling when something is not right. We may not be doctors but we know when our dog is not right. Keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katied*

Katied

I will pray for Joey and for a diagnosis.


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

Today his swelling has gone down, I'm sure due to the injection the Vet gave him. Left eye still has just a bit of swelling and both eyeballs are still very red and irritated looking. Daughter says he is eating very well today. I will see him later today when I go to let my daughter's dogs out while she is working. I'm taking my husband with me and we will check the house and yard more thoroughly for any insects that could possibly be biting. I still am not convinced this is the problem and I and my daughter have checked the house out already. 
I'm also concerned about the prednisone he takes. His muscles seem to be weakening and wasting. His Vet says this could be the reason he has lost weight since muscle weighs more and he is losing muscle.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The pred in high doses also makes them ravenous, have to pee OFTEN, and can cause muscle wasting. Our Cody was on huge doses for his autoimmune anemia for months and months (1 mg per pound of weight/day)


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wondering how Joey is feeling today? I hope is continuing to improve!


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

magiclover said:


> Just wondering how Joey is feeling today? I hope is continuing to improve!


Thanks for asking. His swelling is continuing to improve and he is very close to normal. Eyes still a little off but much better. Going back to my daughter's house today and look around more for insects/bees. I'm on edge wondering if the swelling will happen again as it did before. I think the shot the Vet gave him has a 48 hour life so will probably wear off tonight. So hope it is over.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad he is feeling better. I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

So far, so good. His one eye remains very red but the swelling is down.


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

Had to take Joey back to the ER Vet tonight. His eyes swelled nearly shut. He's lethargic and so pathetic. His breathing is very labored and I think the Vet does not expect him to make it. She asked about resuscitation measures. Not good. They gave him another Pred injection in hopes of getting the swelling down. If that's effective we'll do a CT scan tomorrow. The ER Vet is thinking there is something underlying beyond the polyps. He had a CT last year when this all started and nothing showed up at that time. She also mentioned the possibility of vasculitis. This is all so disheartening, not knowing what to treat. And the expense is overwhelming. My daughter is overwhelmed and we can't help with the cost since we've been treating our Lab for oral melanoma for the past 2 years and I've been out of work for the past year due to an injury. He thankfully remains cancer-free but the ongoing treatment is very costly. Right now everything is just too much and we are all emotionally drained and so worried. Please pray for Joey. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Many thoughts being sent for Joey and your family! I'm so sorry that he and your family are having to go through all of this. I know it is a very scary time. I pray he will respond and they will be able to diagnose the issue and treat it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I am praying that Joey responds to treatment. I sure hope they finally figure out what is wrong with him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. I hope they can find what is behind the problem and there is a treatment that will help. Please keep us updated. Prayers continue.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this setback and am sending prayers for Joey and all of your family.


----------



## katied772 (Feb 28, 2011)

It is with a heavy heart that I tell you we had to say goodbye to Joey last night. He had gotten to the point that breathing was difficult and the meds. were not relieving the swelling. They did a CT yesterday morning and his entire nasal passages were virtually filled, allowing no air to enter. His throat area also was nearly filled with a mass. This was not there last May when he had a CT; only the polyps. The Vet was sure it was cancer. May have been there in some minute form last year or possibly this was all new. My daughter took him steak, cut into tiny pieces, thinking she would need to coax him bite by bite. However, Joey, chow hound to the end, quickly wolfed it all down in one gulp. We spent a good amount of time with him, with my daughter cradling and assuring him. This is really tough on my daughter, financially, because it cost her another 1,800 just for yesterday and emotionally because this dog was adopted when she and her ex were just starting out. It is almost like another affirmation that part of her life is over. It especially hurt her that the ex hasn't visited any of the dogs in at least 6 months, even when he knew Joey was sick. He prefers to bury his head in the sand and pretend all is well, leaving Tina to deal with it alone. And, of course he hasn't contributed to the expenses. Please keep Tina in your prayers as she deals with the emptiness. She is such a tender-hearted person and I know she is heartbroken. Thanks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and Tina will be in my thoughts and prayers. And, Joey, godspeed sweetheart. Bless her heart, your daughter has been through so much, but she should feel blessed that she was able to relieve Joey's suffering when he needed it most. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family's loss of Joey. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about how things progressed for Joey. I am glad he was loved until the very end and enjoyed his steak. He is now pain free and happy with all the other much loved doggies at the Bridge.

Please share my sympathies with your daughter.


----------

